# Suggestions on routing a garden hose around house



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

I am thinking of trying to simplify my watering next year (used a traveling sprinkler in the past, but I hate wrangling the hose,) using mainly two impact sprinklers. I have clay soil, and a side of my house that stays moist almost all year due to a neighbor who sits up higher and has a retaining wall, and a bunch of water flows down into my yard on that side. Consequently, I rarely ever water that side of my yard. The main areas I need to water are the front, back, and the east side of my house. I am thinking I will use a B-Hyve faucet timer, that connects to wifi and acts as a mini Rachio. I've already set it up and I love it so far.

I have 90 PSI water pressure, so I plan on just putting a splitter after the B-Hyve, and watering both the front, back, and east side using two impact sprinklers. One will be placed right on the corner of my front yard/house, and will cover the front yard and east side from its corner location, with a Gilmore pattern master (to avoid watering my neighbor's yard), and will hit pretty much everything I want to be watered.

In the back, I will place a rain bird that can reach 45'. I'll stake it close against my house, and it will reach all of my backyard as well. With the west side being unwatered, and when it does need to be, I will water it manually the once or twice it may need it during the year.

Has anyone else tried something similar? Trying to get close to a sprinkler system experience, without having to trench or bury pipes and avoid manifolds and valves etc.. other than the B-Hyve. Any suggestions or ideas?

One last thing too, I have a brick "ledge" that goes around my house, and I will run the garden hoses along it to keep it off the ground, so I don't have to mess with them when I mow/edge. Does anyone know of anything I can use to secure the hose to the brick? Any brick-colored tape out there that sticks to brick securely and is UV resistant?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Please don't tape anything to brick....it won't hold and won't last.

How about hiring a plumber to install a hose-bib back there?


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

I hadn't thought of putting in a new hose-bib, but that might be the best solution all around. The front yard spot I plan on using the sprinkler is a short and straight run from the current hose-bib. Any idea what the cost of something like that would be? I might call around and see if anyone will give me a ballpark. As long as it's not 1000 dollars or something, that might be a really good solution.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The cost of some shark bite parts, unless you solder, and pex line or copper pipe. Not much. I've installed two in my house. Shark bite fittings make me feel like a plumber :lol:


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> The cost of some shark bite parts, unless you solder, and pex lime or copper pipe. Not much. I've installed two in my house. Shark bite fittings make me feel like a plumber :lol:


Excellent, I will really look into this. I used a shark bite on a dishwasher install I did and it couldn't have been simpler.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you're going through block I would highly recommend a hammer drill. I used a regular drill and spent way too much time opening the hole for the 1/2" copper line.


----------

